# My New Prop The Pumpkin Reaper



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

As some of you know I am making a Pumpkin Reaper. I am going to dress him in a Priest's Cassock. His head will be in one of his hands and it will have red flashers inside the prop head so the eyes and mouth will light up. The Head is shaped like a pumpkin and I sculpted his face in 3-D so it would look like it was coming out of the pumpkin . His Other hand is pointing like in the pose" You will be next". I spray painted the Bucky hands Black because I am going to dry brush the pumpkin colors over the black to match his head. And to help hide the metal from the factory that was used to put him together. He will be a full size prop when done.
I'm sorry I can not show you pics of the head yet it is in the mold.
But here is Upper body pics:
































I will post pics of his head as soon as I can..


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Looking good, Blinky!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks EB, I just sent you a Email and all My Love.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Your Pumpkin Reaper is looking mighty fine.
I can hardly wait to see the finished article.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank You Octoberist I am waiting on some part to make it move. MAYBE !!!
I 'm undesided as of yet if I want him to move or be static. But I have the front half of the mold for his head made.Later today I will do the back half..
But I cheated and ordered his outfit off of Ebay because the time factor is running out on me..


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

It's not cheating. Is it cheating when we buy lumber instead of growing it ourselves?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

LOL EB you are so funny !! Hugs


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

UP Date : I now have the Pumpkin Reaper's Head Mold made but it will be a day or two before I can use it. It needs some dry time Blinky


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is another update:

This is his pointing hand and his neck hole.

















I did a Homer Simpson today 'Du'h" That is I have to go back a make a tiny adjustment.
I forgot to put a wire holder in the hand that will hold the pumpkin head . So I have a way to anchor it to the hand . But when It is fixed I will paint it just like the other one and add moss.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is a pic of the pumpkin hand that will hold the head...

I used marine epoxy to set the wire in place and to hold the fingers the way I wanted them..you can find it in the paint section.. it comes in this package and is a blue putty that you pinch off as much as you need and I put some between the finger joints and wraist bones to hold the hand.









and here is a pic of the wire that I had to put on to help hold the head ..









I will repaint the hand and add moss once I have the head made so I can test fit the head..


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

OK, Gremlins & Ghouls here is the Long awaited Prop Head for my Pumpkin Reaper. I Know you have been waiting with baited breath...

I have not got it completely colored yet, or the red lights in it or the moss for hair. But what do you think?...

















It will be another day yet before I get it completely done up.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

He's lookin great, Blinky.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Lights ,Lights and More Lights: I now have the lights in the head


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

should turn out cool looking


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you Lilly.....EB I got the motors today "A BIG Thank YOU "

Here are some pics of the inside of the mouth
















Sorry Jack The Ripper jiggled the camera,lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

too cool.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

This is the outfit that I'm putting on My Pumpkin Reaper:









He is almost done, Yeah !!!:jol:


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I have the head done I am now waiting on the outfit to come in the mail:
and he will be done,lol










I then will take pic of him all set up once the outfit gets here..

Happy Halloween Everyone !!!!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

That is so cool. I can't wait to see how it looks. It is going to be extremly creepy.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is friggin' rocking! What did you make the head out of?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank YOU Everyone,

I almost made Carol into a prop today,lol
I took The Head over to her House so she could see it for the first time..
And she asked me where I bought it...Then she laughed and told me it was cool looking..

But here are some pics of the head outside in natural light..So you can see the color better.

















I am getting the out fit sent 2 day express so by this w/e I should he him all together and more pics

Thanxs Da Weiner it is made out of Dragon Skin..it is very soft and light weight and water proof


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks great - good creep factor!! Should put him on a talking skull rig sometime - you'll scare the adults!


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I cant wait til you post pictures of him completed!! He looks cool as heck!


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Looking great Blinks.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Da Weiner Thanks I made the head out of Dragon Skin...
I was hoping That his Outfit would come to day But...
Maybe tomorrow...
I will post finished pics soon :jol:


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

*My Pumpkin Reaper is Done *

Here are some pics of my Pumpkin Reaper. To see more pics of My Yard click the link: My Cemetray pictures by Blinky_12 - Photobucket


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks excellent, Blinky!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Wow Blinky!
Great job!


----------

